
Google Play Music to shut down starting in September, will disappear by December - marktani
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/05/google-play-music-to-shut-down-starting-in-september-will-disappear-by-december/
======
Solstinox
I’ve not dabbled with Google’s music offerings because they don’t seem like a
musical company in the way that Spotify/Apple are. Terrible reason, I know.

